# Rubbish



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

In Philippians 3 Paul talks about how if anybody had a reason to boast, he did. He had kept the law and grew up as an upright and religious man. Yet, he says all of those things he now counted as rubbish. Why would Paul say that? Because that was his own righteousness and compared to Christâ€™s righteousness, all those things are rubbish. They mean nothing. They are like filthy rags. Today there are many who consider themselves upright and conscientious. And they would even admit it. In fact there are many Christians who would not hesitate to admit it. But once you have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and you see His righteousness, you will realize why our own righteousness is rubbish. Itâ€™s nothing compared to Christâ€™s righteousness.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Amen


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

While I cannot see the thread, I can read the title. I think it is quite appropriate for a thread started by F&C. Carry on.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Was kind of hoping you were a man of your word and not so judgmental


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Was kind of hoping you were a man of your word and not so judgmental


Didn't respond to him. Responded to the title. Go ahead bash all you want.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> While I cannot see the thread, I can read the title. I think it is quite appropriate for a thread started by F&C. Carry on.


 I can vaguely remember my mother, father, Sunday School teacher, and pastor telling me that if I couldn't say something good about anyone, I should keep my mouth shut. Reminds me of that old saying about it's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought an idiot than open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

glenbo said:


> I can vaguely remember my mother, father, Sunday School teacher, and pastor telling me that if I couldn't say something good about anyone, I should keep my mouth shut. Reminds me of that old saying about it's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought an idiot than open it and remove all doubt.


 You don't talk to me, and I won't talk to you. What happened to this? Your idea of what is right and wrong to say is ridiculous, a joke. I am not surprised though. Goodbye.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG!!!! C'mon folks. Lets all step back and ask ourselves if our actions are truly Christ like. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> In Philippians 3 Paul talks about how if anybody had a reason to boast, he did. He had kept the law and grew up as an upright and religious man. Yet, he says all of those things he now counted as rubbish. Why would Paul say that? Because that was his own righteousness and compared to Christâ€™s righteousness, all those things are rubbish. They mean nothing. They are like filthy rags. Today there are many who consider themselves upright and conscientious. And they would even admit it. In fact there are many Christians who would not hesitate to admit it. But once you have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and you see His righteousness, you will realize why our own righteousness is rubbish. Itâ€™s nothing compared to Christâ€™s righteousness.


We are not suppose to compare ourselves to anyone or anything, we are commanded to love our brother, God will judge.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> OMG!!!! C'mon folks. Lets all step back and ask ourselves if our actions are truly Christ like.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


1Corinthians 15:33 33â€¯Do not be misled. Bad associations spoil useful habits.

You are correct. I have let myself be misled and sunk to the level of others on here. Sorry.


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

I for one cannot brag on myself. I've tried, I don't like it.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Topgun95 said:


> I for one cannot brag on myself. I've tried, I don't like it.


Amen.


----------

